# Dango Turned One!



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

My puppy is one now! He had a great birthday. We opened presents, then went and played fetch with his ball-stick thing (possibly his favorite thing in the world) He gets so excited he eats the gravel. Sometimes he doesn't even notice where the ball went. It usually only takes about 10 minutes to tire him out.



He's still shedding a ton of his puppy fur. Especially over his back legs. You can see in the pic it's still light there. When we got him as a puppy he was pure white.

After dinner he got a cake I made with banana, egg and coconut flour, with cream cheese as frosting. My daughter made him the hat!



He's very very obedient, and also a total weirdo! I know he likely didn't come from anywhere reputable so I think he's come a long way


----------



## liddomunchkin (Apr 9, 2016)

Happy Birthday Dango!! He looks adorable in that hat! Best wishes from Jake & Kobi


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Aww Happy Birthday Dango!!
So cute


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Aww too cute! Happy Birthday Dango!! Looks like he had a great day.


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone, he had a great time, although I think it was just as fun for us as for him. He is really a total clown. Yesterday he walked right into a duck pond! He thought there was still ground there and scared the beejees out of me (and himself). He did seem pretty pleased with himself afterwards on the hot smelly walk home.


----------



## TexyMom (Apr 15, 2016)

Texy says Happy Birthday to Dango. He's so cute.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg these pictures are so cute! He's gorgeous! Happy Birthday (a bit late).


----------



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

Super handsome. LOVE his colouring. Happy Birthday to Dango!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY , DANGO !*

he is super cute and I especially love the picture of him with the birthday hat on and the birthday cake ccasion4:


----------

